# List of places to purchase rhinestone transfer designs



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Blingartusa.com
Rhinestoneworld.com

What are some more

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.proworldinc.com/heat-transfers/rhinestones.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Bling Art USA - Rhinestone Designs Downloads Stencils Templates Files and Fonts Transfers in SVG EPS PLT is 100% all rhinestone design download files in eps, svg and plt formats.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I don't think The Rhinestone World sells transfers either.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

one of the best for either designs, transfers or supplies is Rhinestones and template material


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you looking for custom rhinestone transfers made, templates or Just stock designs?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

looking for stock it would be nice to have a list of all the places to choose from. some dont have all the designs you are looking for


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Blingartusa.com
theRhinestoneworld.com
rhinestoneartwork.com
rhinestonetemplates.com
easystonetemplates.com

There may be others?...

Kevin


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

What kind of qts are you also looking for? I have a few sources I use and I am very happy with. I have been in the business for over 5yrs and you have to be careful with stone quality as well.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Aimee, are you looking for something specific?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

looking for baseball designs for moms that dont say mom if you get what I mean


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

BlingCouture said:


> What kind of qts are you also looking for? I have a few sources I use and I am very happy with. I have been in the business for over 5yrs and you have to be careful with stone quality as well.


I believe we are talking about rhinestone download files here? Not the actual rhinestone transfers.... which why she listed Bling Art USA - Rhinestone Designs Downloads Stencils Templates Files and Fonts Transfers in SVG EPS PLT since Bling Art USA only offers rhinestone design downloads.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a tough one. Do you mean something like the word baseball in pink with a stylish lettering font?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

this is what they gave me as a discription.

Baseball all star with out the word MOM at the bottom. in the red white and blue colors bats and gloves are okay but in cursive some block is okay but looks girly. I thought just the rhinestones themselves make it look girly. maybe a ball with a crown? I am blank right now.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

I would like to know good sources for rhinestone templates to I can try making my own. I will have to check out some sites that were listed here. If anyone knows of others please let me know. I'm concentrating on cheer/dance/gym designs that I can do custom colors. Want to eventually buy a cutter and do myself but that won't be for a few months.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> I believe we are talking about rhinestone download files here? Not the actual rhinestone transfers.... which why she listed Bling Art USA - Rhinestone Designs Downloads Stencils Templates Files and Fonts Transfers in SVG EPS PLT since Bling Art USA only offers rhinestone design downloads.



YOu are correct.

Sorry I get confusing when I have a thought.


----------



## schapkaren (Nov 2, 2011)

Can anyone share some good sites to purchase Rhinestone EPS Downloads?? Not the templates just the files. I have only found like 4 and I know there is way more than that.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

schapkaren said:


> Can anyone share some good sites to purchase Rhinestone EPS Downloads?? Not the templates just the files. I have only found like 4 and I know there is way more than that.


Other than those already listed I'm not aware of any?...

Kevin


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Synergy17.com has a large array of typable fonts and has started to include designs as well. A small range at the moment but increasing monthly. Contact Joe on the site for requests.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Updated List

Blingartusa.com
theRhinestoneworld.com
rhinestoneartwork.com
rhinestonetemplates.com
easystonetemplates.com
synergy17.com
digitalartsolutions.com
creativecrystal.com/Hot-Fix-Rhinestone-Transfer-Patterns-s/5.htm

Kevin


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

Trying to open www.easystonetemplates.com store on your site and my virus protection keeps popping up saying there is a threat on your site. Just thought I would let you know. Really wanted to check out some designs.


----------



## ldault (May 30, 2013)

Have you tried Twill USA? They have rhinestones.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

aaedward said:


> Trying to open www.easystonetemplates.com store on your site and my virus protection keeps popping up saying there is a threat on your site. Just thought I would let you know. Really wanted to check out some designs.


I've had a couple people report this... I wonder if there is an issue with Ecwid Shopping cart...


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

katruax said:


> I've had a couple people report this... I wonder if there is an issue with Ecwid Shopping cart...


Do you know when it will be fixed?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

aaedward said:


> Do you know when it will be fixed?


One person told me it already was?

Maybe try again and if there is a problem you could email direct?... [email protected].

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

katruax said:


> One person told me it already was?
> 
> Maybe try again and if there is a problem you could email direct?... [email protected].
> 
> ...


 
I did try it again and got the same thing. Thanks for the email, I will use that next time.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple of sites that check for Malware.

web site: Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro status: Site infected with malware

Your site is infected 

Scott


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

rhinestonetransf said:


> A couple of sites that check for Malware.
> 
> web site: Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro status: Site infected with malware
> 
> ...


 
Ya I still can't get on. Hopefully you can get it fixed soon Kevin.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

aaedward said:


> Ya I still can't get on. Hopefully you can get it fixed soon Kevin.


I had my web developer make some changes the other day so I will see what the problem is...

Kevin...


----------

